# Festplatte defekt: STOP 0x00000124



## stephsto (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer Festplatte. Auf der Festplatte war / ist Windows installiert. Es gibt ja diese Einstellung, dass Windows bei einem "fatalen Fehler" sprich BlueScreen neustartet. Diese Einstellung ist aktiviert. Aus diesem Grund betreibe ich die Festplatte jetzt als Slave an einem Vista Ultimate 64 Bit Rechner. Der Rechner startet ohne Probleme und arbeitet einwandfrei. Wenn ich jedoch auf die (defekte) Festplatte zugreife bekomme ich wieder den BlueScreen: STOP: 0x00000124.
Zugriff bedeutet hierbei, dass ich Dateien öffne oder kopiere. Das Dateisystem ist intakt.

Ich habe mitlerweile herausgefunden, dass 0x124 einen fatalen Hardwarefehler anzeigt.

Meine Frage: Ist die Festplatte irgendwie noch zu retten - bzw. Wie bekomme ich die Daten da runter?

Danke und Gruß
stephsto


----------



## AndreG (17. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Du könntest es mit einer Linux Live Cd versuchen. Ansonsten versuch es mal an einem anderem Rechner oder BS.

Wenn das alles nix bringt hast du ein Problem und das wird teuer, wenn du das Zeug von der Platte auf jeden Fall wieder haben willst.

P.s. Gott liebt Backups darum macht er so viele davon


----------



## chmee (17. Juni 2008)

Wenn die Daten immanent wichtig sind, sollte man jetzt schon keine Zugriffe mehr darauf machen. Jeder Zugriff könnte die Platte schwerer beschädigen, dass sogar die Profis nichts mehr retten können.

ABER: Hast Du es schon an einem anderen Rechner versucht ? uU ist der Controller ( Teile davon ) oder das Kabel kaputt.

mfg chmee

Ach ja, da ich kein Vista-Nutzer bin, ist mir dieser Fehler auch noch nicht untergekommen. Aber wenn man  zu Rate zieht, dann findet man auch andere Ursachen. Nun, so ist das mit neuen Betriebssystemen 

zB
http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=106821
http://www.drvista.de/hardware-and-treiber/4042-bluescreen-stop-0x00000124-inkl-screenshot.html


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Juni 2008)

Unter XP findest du diese Einstellung übrigens unter Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften (Systemsteuerung -> System) -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Automatischen Neustart durchführen


----------

